# Nurses aren't suppose to laugh...



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

"Of course I won't laugh, I'm a professional nurse. In over twenty years I've never laughed at a patient." 

"Okay then," Fred said and proceeded to drop his trousers, revealing the tiniest man thingy the nurse had ever seen. Length and width, it couldn't have been bigger than an AAA battery.

Unable to control herself, the nurse started giggling then almost fell to the floor laughing. A few minutes later she was able to regain her composure. "I'm so sorry," said the nurse. "I don't know what came over me. On my honor as a nurse and a lady, I promise it won't happen again. 

"Now tell me, what seems to be the problem?"

"It's swollen," Fred replied. 

Things went down hill from there... :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, that's rude... !rolling


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't get it ...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oh boy......:lol:  how embarassing


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Oh, that's rude... !rolling


+1


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ferenczy said:


> "Of course I won't laugh, I'm a professional nurse. In over twenty years I've never laughed at a patient."
> 
> "Okay then," Fred said and proceeded to drop his trousers, revealing the tiniest man thingy the nurse had ever seen. Length and width, it couldn't have been bigger than an AAA battery.
> 
> ...


Love it.:lol: I will be sending it to some friends of mine.
Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Love it.:lol: I will be sending it to some friends of mine.
> Thanks for the laugh.


I already did!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> I already did!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


WHAT!!! You sent it to my friends?????


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

They have some questions for you....


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

one of the best jokes I've read :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

That sir, is jacked up.


----------

